# [Risolto] Configurare SSH per accesso senza password

## adamsview2

Salve a tutti....sono NUOVISSIMO a LINUX... ne ho bisogno perché devo lavorare su un software OpenSource per la tesi.

Siccome sono coglione...non ho installato una distribuzione "normale"....ho scelto GENTOO.....

A parte le bestemmie....un po' la guida, un po' il forum, e una settimana di tempo "buttato"...mi hanno aiutato ad avere una macchina con il kernel compilato a mano, funzionante e kde in partenza... con tanto di avvio Linux condizionato all'inserimento di un floppy...giusto per non andare a toccare l MBR di WinXP... Il mio entusiasmo si è spento quando sono arrivato ad installare il software che mi serve. Tra i tanti problemi, un check del sistema che mi fa prima dell'installazione, mi dice che non avendo né rsh né ssh attivi....non può andare avanti: vuole un accesso alla macchina senza password. Ecco cosa mi dice:

Checking basic system...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Shell:                bash

Host:                alevan

OS:                  Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r5

User:                alessio

Checking networking...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Ping_alevan:           Successful

Ping_localHost:      Successful

Test_rsh:            Unsuccessful, connection refused*

Test_ssh:            Unsuccessful, connection refused*

FATALERROR: No remote shell available.

            Foam2.3 enviroment requires passwordless

            'ssh' and/or 'rsh' to the current host.

            Contact your system administrator.

Sia ssh che rsh ci sono sulla macchina, ma non so come impostare le cose affinché riescano a connettersi.

Se scrivo 'ssh <user> <hostname>' con varie combinazini provate, mi dice 

'ssh: connect to host alevan port 22: Connection refused'

Non ho una rete, solo il mio pc.... e in quanto a reti sono a livello di conoscenza veramente ZERO...Ho cercato sul forum...ma io ho proprio bisogno di una guida da idiota... passo passo...

Premetto che se mi "pingo" ... l'host viene visto... (sia alevan che localhost)

   ping -c 1 alevan

   PING alevan (192.168.1.20) 56(84) bytes of data.

   64 bytes from alevan (192.168.1.20): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.015 ms

   --- alevan ping statistics --- 

   1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

   rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.015/0.015/0.015/0.000 ms

    ping -c 1 localhost

    PING localhost (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

    64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.015 ms

    --- localhost ping statistics ---

    1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

    rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.015/0.015/0.015/0.000 ms

Mi sento veramente scemo...ma veramente...capite che significa per un newbie totale aver passato una settimana intera per far funzionare questo coso in una configurazione non prorpio standard...... e trovarsi a non sapere più che pesci pigliare..... mi dispiacerebbe dopo tutto questo tempo passare a Red Hat.....(ammesso che lì funzioni!!)

Grazie...e scusate per la banalità e la lungaggine.....

----------

## gutter

Hai startato correttamente ssh?

```
# /etc/init.d/sshd start
```

----------

## adamsview2

...adesso sì   :Embarassed: 

...però i messaggi sono gli stessi.....non è un problema di settaggi di sshd_config?

----------

## gutter

Il primo risultato su google cercando "ssh passwordless"   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## adamsview2

dunque...piano piano comincio a capire....non posso connettermi su alevan....ma posso su localhost....ho fatto come dice in quel link... sembrerebbe che quella procedura serva a creare una sorta di accesso autorizzato....

Adesso quindi mi connetto su localhost.... MA mi continua a chiedere la password........ ho provato anche a "fregarlo" creando un utente senza password....ma non lo accetta...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

da root dai 

```
rc-update -a sshd
```

così verrà avviato ad ogni boot della macchina.

Per quanto riguarda l'accesso senza chiedere pwd puoi usare il sistema delle chiavi RSA.

Per curiosità quale programma stai cercando di installare che fa tutti sti check?

----------

## adamsview2

dunque...il programma è OpenFOAM.... un software per la simulazione termofluidodinamica......

Spiegati meglio sul discorso chiavi RSA...grazie...

----------

## Cazzantonio

potresti editare il titolo del tuo primo post scegliendone uno più esplicativo del tuo problema?

e oltre a questo... potresti rimuovere le maiuscole? Non è bello urlare in un titolo di un thread

----------

## Frez

La cosa e' ancora un po' generica, quindi proviamo a "sondare" il problema.

Supongo che il srv sshd sia attivo, visto che al localhost riesci a connetterti.

A questo pundo c'e' da vedere su quale indirizzi e' in ascolto e se vengono filtrati o meno.

1. Il comando netstat puo' fornire informazioni su quali processi sono in ascolto su quali porte.

Ad esempio sul mio PC:

```

# netstat -tln

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State      

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.2:22          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      

```

Indica che la porta 22 (quella normalmente usata da ssh) e' aperta per connessioni sull'indirizzo 192.168.0.2

Se mi connetto verso localhost o utilizzando gli indirizzi delle altre interfacce ottengo il un "connection refused".

Se invece faccio 

```
ssh user@192.168.0.2
```

 riesco a connettermi al server sshd

Nel tuo caso dovresti verificare che sshd sia in ascolto sull' indirizzo 192.168.1.20 (o su 0.0.0.0 che idica "qualsiasi indirizzo")

2. iptables

Che regole hai impostato ? E' possibile che il tuo PC rifiuti connessioni che vengano iniziate dall'esterno. Ci sono un'infinita' di modi per maneggiare iptables. Per avere un'idea potresti fornire l'output di: 

```
iptables -t filter -L -n
```

3. ssh senza password

A suo tempo trovai interessante questo articolo di D.Robbins (tra l'altro e' stato proprio quell'articolo a spingermi a provare gentoo).

Quickstart guide:

Sul pc da cui di connetti, loggato con l'utente che userai per connetterti, esegui 

```
ssh -t rsa
```

Tanto per iniziare lascia l'accesso alla chiave senza password. Servirebbe per cifrare la tua password privata, se non la metti questa comparira' in chiaro nella tuo disco, ma le comunicazioni via rete saranno comunque cifrate.

Otterrai il file 

```
~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
```

 ovvero "id_rsa.pub" nella sottodirectory ".ssh" della tua home-directory.

Il contenuto di tale file va poi copiato nel file 

```
~/.ssh/authorized_keys
```

 sul pc verso cui vuoi connetterti (dove hai il server sshd attivo), nella home directory dell'utente che vorrai utilizzare.

Scegli tu il modo: via cut&paste tra due xterm, via ftp (se sei in LAN e non hai problemi di sicurezza), via chiavetta usb ecc..

Questo ti permette di connetterti senza password.

In pratica, quando ti connetti sshd non ha bisogno di chiederti la password perche' sa gia' chi sei (tramite il contenuto del file "authorized_keys").

Se invece non lo sa, ti chiede la password. Spesso si vuole disabilitare totalmente la richiesta della password per motivi di sicurezza e per farlo e' necessario editare il file di configurazione di sshd ( /etc/ssh/sshd_config), ma non dovrebbe essere il tuo caso.

Se non sbaglio a te serve solo un accesso passwordless, non la disabilitazione totale delle password no ?

Spero di aver detto cose utili e non aumentato la confusione  :Smile: 

----------

## adamsview2

Allora.....

Dando in comando "netstat"....mi dice che è in ascolto su localhost (127.0.0.1) (porta 22) e non su alevan (192.168.1.20)

Poi...iptablets....comando sconosciuto sua da user che da root.....

Infine:

```

alessio@alevan ~ $ ssh -t rsa

ssh: rsa: Name or service not known

```

Ricordo che faccio tutto da un pc al SOLITO pc fisico...non devo connettere 2 pc diversi.....

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

```

alessio@alevan ~ $ ssh -t rsa

ssh: rsa: Name or service not known

```

ssh-keygen -t rsa

ma scusa una cosa... tutte le risposte alle tue domande le puoi trovare nella guida ad SSH (man ssh e man sshd) che è sicuramente più veloce e completa di quello che può scriverti la gente sul forum.

perché non leggi la guida?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> perché non leggi la guida?

 

Mi pare che recentemente abbiano messo una scomunica su chi legge le guide... o comunque l'abbiano definito un atto immorale contro una qualche divinità...   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   perché non leggi la guida? 
> 
> Mi pare che recentemente abbiano messo una scomunica su chi legge le guide... o comunque l'abbiano definito un atto immorale contro una qualche divinità...  

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## adamsview2

Scusatemi tanto.....

Nel primo post ho scritto che, date le mie conoscenze informatiche (direi mediocri).... aver installato gentoo come primo approccio in assoluto con linux, aver compilato a mano il kernel, aver installato e far partire di default kde all'avvio, aver settato i driver della scheda video e il mouse, aver creato un dischetto di avvio per far partire linux senza toccare MBR di winXP...tutto ciò senza mai rompere le scatole a nessuno, non mi sembra roba da poco...... che dite ne avrò lette di guide?? Se chiedo aiuto su questo tema è perché, dopo aver letto la guida, non c'ho capito una mazza, visto che sulle reti veramente non riesco neppure bene a comprendere la terminologia!!! Ora...o mi devo studiare un corso di "reti" per capire come configurare questo diavolo di ssh (cioè per capire cosa ci sia scritto nella guida) oppure chiedo aiuto a chi ne sa almeno 1000 volte più di me. Credo che il forum serva a questo no? altrimenti basterebbero delle FAQ approfondite o degli HOWTO bell'eppronti.... insomma...scusatemi se chiedo troppo. Però è pur vero che qualcuno mi sta rispondendo..e sta provando a darmi una mano. E io lo ringrazio molto....

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *adamsview2 wrote:*   

> Scusatemi tanto.....

 

tranquillo si fa semplicemente per fare una battuta... nessuno ti ha cazziato   :Wink: 

Il fatto è che spesso capita che la gente posti sul forum prima di aver anche solo tentato di leggere la documentazione... quindi il dubbio che uno la documentazione non l'abbia nemmeno letta è lecito   :Wink:  (spero tu ci perdoni due battute innocenti)

Per il resto non ti preoccupare... se non capisci qualcosa ovviamente siamo qui per aiutare   :Wink: 

----------

## adamsview2

capisco benissimo....

aggiorno la situazione...

CREDO   :Wink:   di aver fatto il file ~/.ssh/ id_rsa.pub e DOVREI (!!) aver copiato il suo contenuto in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys

adesso riesco a connettermi sia su alevan che su localhost

col comando 'ssh localhost ls' e 'ssh alevan ls' il risultato è lo stesso, ovvero elenco di files e directory in $HOME (come dovrebbe accadere secondo la guida del software che devo installare!!)....il problema è che continua a chiedermi la password per connettermi in entrambi i casi!

Io credo che dipenda da sshd_config....ehm...siccome c'ho spippolato un po' e non mi ricordo più com'era....non vorrei che l'inghippo fosse proprio lì dentro.....

----------

## .:chrome:.

ok... allora, fai attenzione a quello che il sistema ti sta chiedendo.

mentre prima ti chiedeva la password per utente@localhost, adesso dovrebbe (se hai fatto le cose nem modo giusto) chiederti la password per sbloccare la chiave privata ~/.ssh/id_rsa. se è così sta funzionando tutto nel modo corretto.

hai due possibilità: sbloccare la chiave, magari attraverso ssh-agent (così metti la password una volta sola) oppure rigenerare una nuova chiave, stavolta priva di password (sconsigliato)

prova a guardare qui: http://www.ing.unibs.it/~salga/misc/ssh.php

----------

## gutter

Ma i miei post vengono ignorati ?!?

----------

## adamsview2

no...li ho seguiti...mi hai aiutato a creare le chiavi (id_rsa.pub e authorization_keys)....ma continua a chiedermi la password......però adesso mi da questo:

```

alessio@alevan ~ $ ssh localhost ls

Password:

Response:        

```

...che diavolo è questo 'response' dopo il comando ssh localhost ls premo invio e mi dà questo risultato, cioè sembrerebbe che non mi chieda più la password!!...Ma ora vuole un response!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

a me sembra che tu abbia dei grossi dubbi sui meccanismi elementari di autenticazione.

prova a dare un'occhiata alle guide, altrimenti è inutile qualsiasi suggerimento se lo esegui meccanicamente senza capire il perché

----------

## codadilupo

siccome questi dubbi li ho anch'io, e sto seguendo con trepidazione questo thread, se qualcuno volesse spiegare i passi, indicando anche cosa effettivamente provocano, gliene sarei di molto grato   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## adamsview2

Ninete da fare.... ho letto le guide su:

sshd_config

ssh_config

ssh-agent

ssh

sshd

più i link che mi avete mandato. Sul forum ho trovato anche qualcosa riguardo usePAM.....ma mi mancano veramente le basi più elementari per capire!!

So a malapena cosa sia un host! (anzi...forse non so bene neppure questo!)

Ora...siccome ci ho perso 10 giorni FULL TIME su questo maledetto linux, per 100 problemi diversi...adesso ne ho prorpio le scatole piene.... mi farò dire dal mio tutor passo passo come installare redhat per farci girare questo stramaledetto programma. Rimpiango Win....95, 98, 2000, XP...e pure MSDOS! Almeno lì c'erano i file EXE che sapevi che qualcosa facevano!

Non so niente di reti.

Potrebbe essere bello capirci qualcosa...come sulla fisica nucleare del resto...e sulla mineralogia! E sulla cucina!....SU TUTTO! Ma a me serve solo far partire questo SSH del caxxo........senza password! Perché?? Non lo so! Me lo chiede lui! Cosa sia SSH?? Non lo so! E NON ME NE FREGA NIENTE! Ma senza non va!

Evidentemente poi non è una cosa così banale se nessuno riesce a dare una risposta che funzioni..... cioè un: accendi il pc...aspetti che ti chieda il login e fai il login da root...oppure da user, poi vai qui, scrivi così, apri il file tal de'tali e ci schiaffi dentro questa riga di comando, pigi lì e clikki là...riavvii e VOILAT...il gioco è fatto....

Scusatemi per lo sfogo....me ora come ora sono la personificazione della frustrazione!!!!!! Non sono da Linux?!? VERO! Infatti è quello che penso anch'io...ma sono costretto ad usarlo!!

Vi chiedo ancora scusa.....

----------

## .:chrome:.

@adamsview2:

se vuoi usare il login con chiave, devi mettere PubkeyAuthentication = yes, e PasswordAuthentication = no insieme a tutto quello che è collegato con la password authentication

UsePAM eliminalo pure

----------

## adamsview2

l'ho già messo!!!!!!!

ho ristartato sshd......

ma come sopra....

----------

## .:chrome:.

fai una cosa stupenda:

- ferma il server

- cancella /etc/ssh/sshd_config

- rifai l'emerge

----------

## adamsview2

...fatto.... e ora? Da dove ricomincio?

ho editato di nuovo sshd_config, togliendo # davanti a 

```

RSAAuthentication yes

PubkeyAuthentication yes

AuthorizedKeysFile      .ssh/authorized_keys

```

ho startato sshd

Poi:

```

alessio@alevan ~ $ ssh-keygen -t rsa

Generating public/private rsa key pair.

Enter file in which to save the key (/home/alessio/.ssh/id_rsa):

/home/alessio/.ssh/id_rsa already exists.

Overwrite (y/n)? y

Enter passphrase (empty for no passphrase):

Enter same passphrase again:

Your identification has been saved in /home/alessio/.ssh/id_rsa.

Your public key has been saved in /home/alessio/.ssh/id_rsa.pub.

The key fingerprint is:

c6:a3:62:34:7d:73:96:38:85:68:5f:d1:53:65:06:2b alessio@alevan

alessio@alevan ~ $ cat ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys

alessio@alevan ~ $ 

```

ancora mi chiede le password!! sia su alevan che su localhost

----------

## gutter

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> siccome questi dubbi li ho anch'io, e sto seguendo con trepidazione questo thread, se qualcuno volesse spiegare i passi, indicando anche cosa effettivamente provocano, gliene sarei di molto grato  
> 
> 

 

Sono stati linkati un paio di articoli tra cui uno di Robbins che spiegano abbastanza bene i passi da seguire e il signifato di questi   :Wink: 

----------

## adamsview2

Ultimo post....PER STASERA!!   :Cool: 

Ebbene....ripeto che ho letto gli articoli...e ho fatto quello che dicevano. A parte ssh-agent...lo proverò domani... (ma mi sembra di aver capito che questo serva solo per la frase di decriptazione (che io non ho messo)...e non per la password...o sbaglio??

Poi..... visto che io mi devo connettere dal mio pc...al mio pc..... non dovrebbero essere attivi sia sshd (ok, è attivo)  che anche ssh? Cioè..se ho capito un minimo, sshd sta in ascolto sulla macchina A CUI connettersi, nel mio caso alevan...(o localhost???) mentre ssh deve girare sull macchina DA CUI ci si connette. Questo probabilmente avviene prorpio col comando 'ssh user@host'....GIUSTO??? MA allora...se localhost (O ALEVAN????) è l'host di "arrivo".... qual è l'host di "partenza"??????

----------

## codadilupo

 *adamsview2 wrote:*   

> Ma allora...se localhost (O ALEVAN????) è l'host di "arrivo".... qual è l'host di "partenza"??????

 

é sempre alevan. la domanda vera é: localhost, o alevan ?  Hai scritto correttamente il file /etc/hosts ?

P.S.: gutter ce l'aveva con me, parlando delle guide  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## neon

io ai tempi ho seguito questa mini guida di poche righe ed in 3 minuti ero connesso al mio server senza pass:

http://openskills.info/infobox.php?IDbox=893

Capisco che sono le stesse operazioni che ti hanno spiegato per 2 pagine di thread e che ormai ti sarai rotto di ripetere ma:

 *Quote:*   

> NOTA: Se la password viene ancore richiesta, provare a controllare sul server in /etc/ssh/sshd_config l'opzione "StrictModes": inserire    
> 
>     StrictModes no
> 
> e far ripartire il servizio sshd.

 

good luck  :Wink: 

----------

## adamsview2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NOTA: Se la password viene ancore richiesta, provare a controllare sul server in /etc/ssh/sshd_config l'opzione "StrictModes": inserire 
> 
>  StrictModes no 
> ...

 

FINALMENTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GRAZIE MILLEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## gutter

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: gutter ce l'aveva con me, parlando delle guide 
> 
> 

 

Confermo  :Very Happy: 

----------

